# Question before I report to SW Office



## el-jimbo (23 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

Found out today I was being put down to a 3 day week effective monday. I'm planning on going into my local SW office monday. I've only been in the job since the start of june last year and since I bounced between college and work before this that I won't qualify for JSB, so I'll be applying for JSA. 

Now I've had issues with my employer before regarding payment, I received nothing from december to february although he did pay my tax as if I had been working for him. I had no major issue with it at the time as I was able to pick up work with a former employer over the christmas period so I came out with practically the exact same amount of money. 
I also decided that I wanted to start my own business, doing exactly what I had been doing in this job. I bought a business name, early december, and worked on my website and a couple of other things for this. 

Now so far I haven't registered the business for tax, nor really start it out except for the website, which is live but not very active. In other words I've not had any income from this business yet. My question is will this effect me if I sign on? I will be available for work the days I'm off and any work I put into this new business would be done in the evening and weekends.

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (23 Apr 2010)

While your post does not make things very clear, I think the relevant bit of it is that you're saying that you are part-time self-employed and want to know how this will effect your JA/ If you are not making enough money from S/E then you can claim JA and any income from S/E will be assessed as means. Its irrelevent what days you work, its the amount you earn that matters. If you have no income from it, then no assessment will be made. Talk everything through with SW when you apply for JA


----------



## jaja (26 Apr 2010)

I personally think it does matter what days you work, as to qualify for JS allowance, you must be available to work on the days you are applying for. If it was me, and I wouldn't mention self employment until you actually have an income from this business. If you say you work evenings on your business you are not entitled to a full days claim from SW. For certainty, I would have a chat with the Citizens Advice Centre. They have exact information if you are unsure.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Apr 2010)

jaja said:


> I personally think it does matter what days you work, as to qualify for JS allowance, you must be available to work on the days you are applying for. If it was me, and I wouldn't mention self employment until you actually have an income from this business. If you say you work evenings on your business you are not entitled to a full days claim from SW. For certainty, I would have a chat with the Citizens Advice Centre. They have exact information if you are unsure.


 it doiesn't matter what days you work. Here is more information for claiming JA while self-employed. I don't think suggesting making false declarations is very helpful.


----------



## jaja (27 Apr 2010)

Welfarite, I didn't suggest making false declarations. I suggested waiting untill he actually has an income from his business before declaring it. He dosn't have an income. But I also suggested checking it out with Citizens Information as they have *exact *information. Apologies if I have offended you. And the very best of luck el-jimbo.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2010)

jaja said:


> If it was me, and I wouldn't mention self employment until you actually have an income from this business. If you say you work evenings on your business you are not entitled to a full days claim from SW. For certainty, I would have a chat with the Citizens Advice Centre. They have exact information if you are unsure.


 


jaja said:


> Welfarite, I didn't suggest making false declarations [...] Apologies if I have offended you.


 
But you are suggesting that he cover up the fact that he HAS self-employment, income or no income! That is the same as a false delcaration. No offence taken by me at all! I was only clarifying things for OP so that, down the road, there would not be any consequences. If th OP doen't declare the self-employement and SW find out, then the consequences could be very serious for theml payment could be suspended immediately by SW while they investigate why the self-employment wasn't declared in the first place.


----------

